# Table color/knockoffs



## loquat7 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a modernica daybead (walnut) and a walnut Blu Dot dresser (lighter colored Walnut) with a white drawer and a robin's egg blue drawer. I've been thinking about getting a Noguchi table but my budget is about out. I saw Modernica has a clearance on an ebony one. Would this work with walnut? What about the cheaper knockoffs on eBay?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You generally get what you pay for when it comes to furniture and need to watch out for particle board, horrid fasteners and drawers that will fall apart on you in the cheaper stuff. It sort of depends on what you can afford, how long you need this piece you are considering to last, and how many people are going to be adding wear and tear to it all. 

I put together a rather beautiful ebony hardwood table with a glass top made in Vietnam of all places. I was surprisingly impressed with the craftsmanship and price. 

I am not wild about the concept of knock-off design products though so you asking about eBay knockoffs made me cringe. Intellectual property theft is thievery pure and simple. We should all have more respect for the creators of things or there is no incentive for them to continue.


----------



## loquat7 (Dec 6, 2011)

Good points. I certainly hope you have never purchased generic cereal.


----------

